# Shipping from Singapore



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't tried sending anything internationally from Singapore. Looking at the prices I'm not so sure whether it's cheap or expensive.

Here's a link comparing Singapore Posts' worldwide services and here's a postage calculator. Services to look for are *Speedpost Worldwide Courier* and *Speedpost Air Parcel*. Prices quoted are in Singapore Dollars.

What do you guys think?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

According to the table, it should cost about $50US to ship a 1lb package by 2 day mail to the US, though that will turn into 3days for many rural destinations unless you use a P.O. box. This compares very favorably with shipments from Australia and places like Taiwan. Obviously, I wouldn't know anything about illegal shipments across the Pacific (and ALL mantis shipments are illegal), but I understand that the risk of a shipment from Singapore to the US has a very much lower chance of being stopped than a shipment from the US to Singapore. If you are smuggling goods into Asia, have the grace to treat them as contraband, and don't simply file a false declaration.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> According to the table, it should cost about $50US to ship a 1lb package by 2 day mail to the US, though that will turn into 3days for many rural destinations unless you use a P.O. box. This compares very favorably with shipments from Australia and places like Taiwan. Obviously, I wouldn't know anything about illegal shipments across the Pacific (and ALL mantis shipments are illegal), but I understand that the risk of a shipment from Singapore to the US has a very much lower chance of being stopped than a shipment from the US to Singapore. If you are smuggling goods into Asia, have the grace to treat them as contraband, and don't simply file a false declaration.


Thanks for your thoughts Phil, although I don't really get that last sentence.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Phil, although I don't really get that last sentence.


I have _heard_ that some folks put, say, an ooth in a container in a parcel to Singpore or Taiwan or Bangkok and simply label it "art sample" or such, and the Customs agents pick it right up. I have also heard that a much better method might be to send some small inexpensive item, like a key chain, that will show up on the scanner, while the ooth is just packed in to look like a piece of the packing material.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I have _heard_ that some folks put, say, an ooth in a container in a parcel to Singpore or Taiwan or Bangkok and simply label it "art sample" or such, and the Customs agents pick it right up. I have also heard that a much better method might be to send some small inexpensive item, like a key chain, that will show up on the scanner, while the ooth is just packed in to look like a piece of the packing material.


Hmm interesting. Thanks again Phil! So the prices are not that expensive right especially since I'm like halfway around the world?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Hmm interesting. Thanks again Phil! So the prices are not that expensive right especially since I'm like halfway around the world?


No they''re not. In fact, I have had Australian companies, like a bookstore in Melbourne, who send materials to a company in Singapore for remailing to the States, instead of sending them directly, so it must be worth their while.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> No they''re not. In fact, I have had Australian companies, like a bookstore in Melbourne, who send materials to a company in Singapore for remailing to the States, instead of sending them directly, so it must be worth their while.


Thanks Phil you're a great help.


----------

